# Funcionamiento timer lavarropa



## Diego# (Jun 20, 2008)

alguien sabe como funcionan los timer de los lavarropas automaticos?


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

Que yo sepa NO son timer´s, son motores que poseen una muy alta reducción 1 vuelta por hora.
El movimiento de este motor va accionando switch´s que accionan las funciones del lavarropas, giro, contra-giro, centrifugado, bomba desagote, Etc

Además hay circuitos que detienen este motor, por ejemplo el presostato de nivel de agua, asta que no tiene el nivel correcto no arranca el programador


----------



## thors (Jun 20, 2008)

lo que dice fogonazo es uno de varios sistemas ..incluso algunos hornos de micro-hondas tambien usaban este tipo de control  
los sistemas de control mas antiguos no tenian motor para mover el eje de levas en donde van los swicht ..usaban un sistema similar a los despertadores a " cuerda" 

ahora son en base a microcontroladores ,en donde programas todo agua fria o caliente ,tipo de ropa ,cuantos enjuagues quieres, si deseas que trabaje despues de 6 o 12 hrs , etc  o
la mas usada es la opcion automatica 

 saludos


----------



## PATOMU (Jun 28, 2008)

yo tengo una duda acerca de los presostatos,nos los conocia hasta ayer porque mi lavadora de pronto empezo a cargar agua y no se detuvo mas, por suerte me di cuenta porque sino el agua se habria esparramado por todos lados asi que tube que desenchufar la lavadora....
me entere que el control del agua la lleva un simple interruptor de presion...presostato.... ya que ya revise las llaves de entrada de agua y estan bien... tambien revise el tablero electronico... y lo hice funcionar para ir probando las salidas y esta bien.... por lo tanto solo me resta el presostato...
lo que hice primero fue conectarle a sus dos puntas el tester en la escala de medicion ohm... para ver que ocurre al inyectarle aire... y el tester marca solo 17.8 ohm aun asi colocandole aire por la mangera.... supongo que esta averiado el presostato no?

me extraña si porque al soplar aire suena Click y al salir Clok... puede que el aire se escape luego de un tiempo o que la membrana interna este dañada no lo se... no estaria mal si alguien que sepa de presostatos me hexe una mano poorque aun tengo la lavadora en pana.

gracias espero respuestas


----------



## Diego# (Jun 28, 2008)

mira a simple vista y cn mis pocos conocimientos creo q el problema no es el presostato ya q ese "click y clock" es el ruido del normal abierto y normal cerrado
al hacer contacto con estos.


----------



## thors (Jul 3, 2008)

PATOMU 

revisa el solenoide ( valvula que controla la entrada de agua )  


>>>> valvula >>..presostato>> ..tarjeta electronica >>.. cambio de lavarropas )-:


saludos


----------



## facuferre (Feb 22, 2009)

tengo una duda , tengo un eslb. de lujo  . etw22a y me da una falla : el display tilda y no arranca el programa , creo es el programador ( timer ) es una unidad sellada por lo que habria que reemplazarla si alguien conoce esta falla le agradeceria me cuente , att javier


----------

